# Hi There!!



## Sberla (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there!I'm Simone,I'm Italian snowboarder..i'm here to share with you the passion for this sport,and..with your support improve my English!
..when I ride I say:"Go Big and close tricks"

So what's your battle cry?

tnk's a lot guys!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ciao, Simone. Benvenuto al forum!

Per ora il mio grido di battaglia é "ok, don't fall this time." LOL


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey, he said he wanted to improve English, I don't want to improve my Italian!

My battle cry? I don't have one, what I do if I'm about to do a trick or a steep drop is take a couple breaths and then beat my helmet with my gloves. Gets me full of rage and adrenaline. If I succesfully complete the jump/drop/etc. then I let out the loudest "WOOOO" I can! :yahoo:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I only let out a battle cry when I hit some nice powder lines. "YYeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh!!!"


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

DROPPING!


/not really
/come va, paesano


----------



## Sberla (Mar 12, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I only let out a battle cry when I hit some nice powder lines. "YYeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh!!!"


Yess!!! pow pow pow:yahoo:

the world begins where the road ends!!

u've an LibTech T.rice? i've too!! mine is the model 2012 Travis is my favourite rider his style is fantastic

u've 2011 model,right?:eusa_clap:


tnk all u guys, it's so much fun talk with you!!


----------

